# Mini Rant.



## JahDucky (Apr 10, 2009)

My friend and I were spanging around so we could nab something to eat and my friend asked this older man(like blue hair old) and he walks up to the people at the door and rats on us. Taddle tales suck. Like seriously is this 1st grade. The only reason I could see for him telling on us was to get us in a wee bit of trouble. and all my friend could think was, "fucking republican"....for once i agree.

and when I was on my way into a costco to get a hot dog the woman at the door asks for my membership(nonexistant) and i just plain out told her that i didnt have one and was gonna buy a hot dog...she said i couldnt even do that without a card.....but wait...i was in this same exact costco like 3 weeks ago just to have a hot dog and i got in got my dog and left....without a membership....maybe it was because then i was dressed rather nice and this time i looked like i had been sleeping in a gutter for a week.....FUCK YOU COSTO and all the hoity toity pieces of shit that live off the place...Im a wal mart girl born and bred!


----------



## stove (Apr 10, 2009)

hah fuck them.

Easy place to 'lift from, if you can ever find anything small enough to slip...


----------



## JahDucky (Apr 12, 2009)

Noted.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Apr 12, 2009)

Be advised that Costco, Sams's Club and other outlet retailers CANNOT ask for a membership if you state that you are going in for alcohol or tobacco. It's posted in our membership papers for Sam's Club and hanging above the alcohol section.

Also, you can usually get a day membership for free.


----------



## JahDucky (Apr 12, 2009)

I will keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------

